# Compra-venta > Vendo >  SUPER VENDO, todo !

## sann

Bien... Debido esta maravillosa crisis, me veo "obligado" a vender, practicamente todo lo que no me sea imprescindible, para sacar algo de nineros...

- Woodysmo, Woody Aragon 35 €

- Por Arte de Verbimagia + CD, Juan Tamariz 35 €

- NUT WALTZ, Mariano Goñi, 55€

- TKO, M.Ammar, 20€

- Bol agua y arroz, 15 €

- Magic Cube, Gustavo Raley, 35 €

- SLIDER SYSTEM, victor voitko, 30 €

- El pato educado, tiene unas picaditas en el pico, 35€
http://www.tiendamagia.com/pato-educado-p-1105.html

 - Misdirection deck, David Stone, 15 €

- Endless Rose, 25 €

- DVD The Magic Square,Luis de Matos (con pegatina) 20€ 

- DVD Shinanigens, Shin Lim 30€


- DVD Mirage et Trois. Eric Jones, 20 €


- DVD + gimmick TWIZTED, Eric Jones 25 €


- DVD Witness, Lee Asher, 15 €


- DVD Ultimate Aces, 15€


- DVD + gimmick,Legend, Steve Fearson 20 €


- DVD Wunded, Robert Smith, 15€



ENVIOS A ESPAÑA ( PENINSULA ) A MI CARGO (menos en libros y nut waltz)

----------


## elmoronta

Tienes mp  :Wink1:

----------


## Triple H

Trucky cartomagia un poco caro no?

----------


## sann

Pues.. no lo se.. xD la verdad que trukicartomagia y magia con palomas no e podido mirar a como estan ahora... lo mirare y editare algunos precios, Gracias !

----------


## sann

Precios editados,

Todos los enlaces? pido perdon por algunos enlaces, realmente solo queria que se viera una imagen del producto (eran 1 o 2), pero el resto los de youtube vamos no tenia ni idea...

----------


## sann

Añado unas cosillas mas, luego seguire añadiendo mas cosas. Paso de buscar algun enlace y cagarla, asique lo buscais y si no por privado os mando algun video para que veais lo que estais enteresados.

De nuevo pido disculpas por el error de los enlances !

----------


## mayico

Todo aclarado Sann! Conociéndote, no se repetirá jijijiji.
Espero que no necesites vender todo porque hayas conseguido un trabajo.

----------


## sann

Refloto con rebajas y algunos lotes.

Y propongo uno Lotes:
1º -  Todos los - DVD - que hay sumados ya rebajados por mi sale 330€, lo  dejo por 220€ el Lote, es un gasto pero TODOS, valen la pena, tanto para  principiantes como para niveles muy avanzados. (ENVIO A MI CARGO)

2º  - Woodysmo  + Por arte de verbimagia + Las notas de conferencia + por  110 (ENVIO A MI CARGO) o solo los 2 primeros libros, por 80, pero (ENVIO  A MI CARGO)

3º - NUT WALTZ(goñi) + SIGNED(goñi) + SLIDER SYSTEM(Victor Voitko) por 130 (ENVIO A MI CARGO)

----------


## sann

Nut waltz + signed o SLIDER o 2 DVD de 20€ cada uno, 120€ ENVIO A MI CARGO
WOODYSMO y por arte de verbimagia 80 ENVIO A MI CARGO 
mañana mas!

----------


## sann

Photoshop y Raven, adjudicados!

----------


## sann

ENVIOS A MI CARGO EN ESPAÑA (PENINSULA)

----------


## sann

cardigrphic, quitado

----------


## danielmoner

Me alegro mucho!!!  :Smile1:

----------


## danielmoner

por lo del Raven y el Photoshop, queria decir...

----------


## sann

Refloto, 
con SUPERCAN de Gustavo Raley 80€ ( Nuevo sin usar )

y El Placer de la Magia de MIGUEL GOMEZ. 50€.

Menos en libros, los envios son gratuiiiitos!!

----------


## charlygs

tienes un MP

----------


## Mistico

Tienes un MP

----------


## sann

refloto y quito las cosas ya vendidas

----------


## sann

Refloto el hilo!! ( PRECIOS REBAJADOS )

Moderadores Porfi, si me podeis limpiar el hilo de mensajes antiguos plis... gracias!

----------


## Dani el Pirata

Tienes un mp

----------

